# Emisora de camion



## kalipso (May 9, 2010)

Hola a todos soi nuevo en este foro y busco unos respuestas. Tengo un amigo que es camionero y quiere comprarse una emisora y un amplificador para ablar con su mujer en españa de alemania. La distancia es de 2000 KM. A encontrado en alemania una de 500W pero no sabe a que distancia va. Me puedes explicar que potencia necesita para ablar de alemania a españa. Que echpamento es necesario. GRACIAS.


----------



## tiago (May 11, 2010)

Por medios convencionales es imposible. Los radioaficionados, para comunicarse entre ellos estando en el mismo pais, utilizan una serie de repetidores instalados en lo alto de algunas montañas para éste fin, y te hablo de distancias que  no superan los 600 Kilometros. Y siempre utilizando antenas en lo alto de los edificios, pues con una antena de movil no se garantiza la excitación de un repetidor (según donde se encuentre el vehiculo en cada momento).

Existen emisoras que utilizan el sistema *trunking*, utilizado por los vehiculos de empresa y transportistas para comunicarse con su base desde cualquier lugar del pais.Esto se consigue porque se contrata con una empresa que te ofrece éste sistema de comunicación y que tiene instalados una gran cantidad de repetidores por la geografia nacional, de modo que los vehiculos siempre enlazan con alguno en todo momento (es como los telefonos móviles pero con emisoras)
No se si se puede contratar servicio internacional *trunking*. Es la única solución que le queda antes de tener que recurrir a las transmisiones por satélite.
Desde luego en comunicación directa, es totalmente imposible dadas las circunstancias. Ni con 500 Watios ni con 1000 watios.La comunicación en estas circunstancias y a éstas distancias sería meramente anecdotica (Lo que los Radioaficionados llaman un DX)
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 18, 2010)

Imagino que en banda de 40 metros podría llegar a cubrirse la distancia que pretendes, aunque la banda de 10 metros es más famosa en estos casos. De cualquier manera y sea la banda que sea, depende de las condiciones de propagación.

Para el caso un teléfono celular con servicio de internet al que se la haya cargado skype o algo por el estilo debería resolver parte de la cuestion.


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Imagino que en banda de 40 metros podría llegar a cubrirse la distancia que pretendes, aunque la banda de 10 metros es más famosa en estos casos. De cualquier manera y sea la banda que sea, depende de las condiciones de propagación.
> 
> Para el caso un teléfono celular con servicio de internet al que se la haya cargado skype o algo por el estilo debería resolver parte de la cuestion.



Bueno, parece que el colega lo que pretende es una comunicación fiable, y una de las unidades es móvil. Esto hace que sus pretensiones sean dificiles de conseguir, es demasiada distancia. Si hablasemos de estaciones fijas y con antenas directivas, sin problemas de alimentación para el amplificador, podriamos tener más fé en el asunto.

Pero bueno ... Está por probar.


----------



## elbrujo (May 19, 2010)

kalipso dijo:


> Hola a todos soi nuevo en este foro y busco unos respuestas. Tengo un amigo que es camionero y quiere comprarse una emisora y un amplificador para ablar con su mujer en españa de alemania. La distancia es de 2000 KM. A encontrado en alemania una de 500W pero no sabe a que distancia va. Me puedes explicar que potencia necesita para ablar de alemania a españa. Que echpamento es necesario. GRACIAS.



No pasa por la potencia, sino por la capa donde rebote la onda. Tranquilamente con 100/200 watt se puede cubrir esa distancia. Ahora en un vechiculo 200/500 watts! te encargo los amperes de la bateria..


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2010)

Bien, pero el caso es la antena,no se le puede exigir ésto a una omnidireccional de movil, si lo consigue será de casualidad, y luego en la casa donde se reciba, tambien una instalación personalizada para tal fin.Sin olvidar las baterías suplementarias para evitar la muerte súbita de las mismas por las exigencias del amplificador.
Y despues ver si se consigue....
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2010)

que tal telefonía satelital?

también podría compensar la potencia del transmisor con ganancia en antena... así aguantaría más la batería...


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2010)

Madre de Dios..! eso hará maravillas con 5 ó 6 Watios.


----------



## Dano (May 19, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Madre de Dios..! eso hará maravillas con 5 ó 6 Watios.




Un enfasado de 84 antenas 

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2010)

cierto Dano, no las había contado jaja 84 antenas... pero apuntando al cielo... seran para satelites? aunque con una sola direccional sería suficiente para trabajar un determinado satelite...

hablando de satelites, sigo pensando que un link satelital sería la mejor solución... aunque volviendo a leer el primer post... Kalipso no dice que se trata de una estación móvil o una estación fija... así que asumo que un equipo de banda ciudadana podría servir... incluso asumiendo que se trata de una estación movil el mismo camión podría tener instalada una direccional (al mejor estilo Palombo) con un rotorcito y desplegarla cuando el camión esté parado... no digo en marcha porque no creo que haya nada más raro que ver un camion con semejante antena buscando una señal en plena ruta jaja además, por aca está prohibido el uso de teléfonos celulares al volante y también de manos libres... no se si también se aplica a los micrófonos de radio porque si es así los tacheros estarían al horno con las multas.


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2010)

Pues chicos, yo lo veo mas dificil que como lo planteais vosotros, no creo que la banda ciudadana sirva para eso, y en decametricas si no hay una buena directiva en cada punto y al menos 250 watios tampoco apostaria por ello. Pienso que un punto es móvil ya que titula el post "Emisora de camión".

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 20, 2010)

pero no dice si el camion está quieto o en movimiento...


----------



## Dano (May 21, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> cierto Dano, no las había contado jaja 84 antenas... pero apuntando al cielo... seran para satelites? aunque con una sola direccional sería suficiente para trabajar un determinado satelite...
> 
> hablando de satelites, sigo pensando que un link satelital sería la mejor solución... aunque volviendo a leer el primer post... Kalipso no dice que se trata de una estación móvil o una estación fija... así que asumo que un equipo de banda ciudadana podría servir... incluso asumiendo que se trata de una estación movil el mismo camión podría tener instalada una direccional (al mejor estilo Palombo) con un rotorcito y desplegarla cuando el camión esté parado... no digo en marcha porque no creo que haya nada más raro que ver un camion con semejante antena buscando una señal en plena ruta jaja además, por aca está prohibido el uso de teléfonos celulares al volante y también de manos libres... no se si también se aplica a los micrófonos de radio porque si es así los tacheros estarían al horno con las multas.




Talvez para hacer un super Rebote Lunar (?)


----------



## capitanp (May 21, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Talvez para hacer un super Rebote Lunar (?)


 

justo justo entre pa decir eso, en VHF en modo AM por ahi llega




y evaluando coste, si donde esta el camion no hay red celular usar telefono satelital, y sino un repetidor celular montado en el camion


----------



## tecnogirl (May 21, 2010)

kalipso: Puedes indicar las referencias de la emisora y amplificador que tu amigo quiere usar... ?
Saludos


----------

